# Getting the perfect gloss--- everytime!



## redfishsc (Jun 14, 2007)

On the advise of Russ a while back I bought a bottle of Brasso. I had always been looking for something to help me out on the perfect gloss with CA finish and acrylics/PR's. I would always micromesh the blanks but still have some very faint, barely visible sanding scratches if the micromesh had seen more than three pens (regardless of how clean it was). 


I had been using 3M's Finesse-It II, which works WONDERS on plastics but is $40 a quart (thanks to a buddy at a autopaint store he hooked me up with a free sample).


But Brasso does just as well. Here is how I get the perfect gloss in a relatively swift time. 


1) Shape and sand up to 3200 Micromesh (you do NOT NEED to go any further, save your time and money and don't use the higher grades of MM if using this process). 

2) Use a paper towel to apply some super-cheap Turtle Wax polishing compound (Walmart, $3, pic below), speed on 2400 or higher RPM, spend about 15 seconds per blank and keep the paper towel wet. 

3) Repeat step 3 with Brasso. Keep the towel wet! 

4) Once you have the gloss you want, apply some wax to seal in the shine and DONE. 


NOTE THAT THIS IS THE GREEN CAN, "POLISHING COMPOUND" WHICH IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT THAN THE RED "RUBBING COMPOUND", YOU WANT THE GREEN STUFF. THE RED IS BASICALLY TRIPOLI POWDER AND MUCH COARSER. REMEMBER GREEN IS GOOD.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 14, 2007)

That sounds like a really good process.  I'm going to give it a shot.  So off to Wal-mart I go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 14, 2007)

I haven't used Brasso, but I use a similar compound and paint polish here. The compound that I use has .5micro. This works well.


----------



## Mudder (Jun 15, 2007)

I was at a Bonnie Klein demo and she swears by Brasso. Matter of fact she touts it in one of her video's.


----------



## johnkepka (Jun 15, 2007)

What about Bon Ami which is very fine compound?


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 16, 2007)

Not sure of Bon Ami. 


I can tell you that Brasso does NOT polish nearly as quickly nor as aggressively as 3M Finesse-It II. The 3M will remove heavier scratches quicker but the gloss is about the same. So long as you spend the right amount of time polishing with the green turtle and then the brasso, you should have a sweeet gloss.

Y'all let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Russb (Jun 16, 2007)

If Bonnie is still using it on her acryllics she was at one time using a product called "Trizact" from 3M I believe. If my memory is correct????? It uses a plastic base on which a uniform abrasive pattern is applied. It cuts quickly and when used wet as suggested does not clog. When I last looked it was not available in sheets, only discs. If this could be purchased in quantity (group purchse) it might replace MM on synthetics.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jun 16, 2007)

If memory serves, Trizact products are a group of pads, discs, belts or film.  I am familiar with the pads, they get used, abused and miss-used in the glass repair industry, and by glass crafters.  You can buy them on Amazon, but you have to make sure which color pad it is cause it doesn't say in the item title.  Colors in order of use are green, blue, orange and white, white being the finest.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jun 18, 2007)

Interesting post on many levels.
I did a search on the 3M product.  It varies widely on Amazon.  I saw a 16 oz bottle for $13.95.  It appears the automotive product with that name is in a certain bottle and the product with that name but targeting the boating industry has a markedly different bottle.  Prices are higher for the yacht club folks.  Maybe the same product?

Sounds similar to a product called Novus 2 fine scratch remover.  Ever tried that?  Just wondering how they might compare.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 18, 2007)

try the brasso paste works great


----------



## sfines (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />try the brasso paste works great



John- That's a very interesting mandrel setup, can you give me a little more info in it please?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 18, 2007)

In my humble opinion, there are probably a dozen popular polishes out there that will l give the exact same results on either CA or acrylic finishes.  After all, we are just polishing!

I have been using a polish called Flitz http://www.flitz-polish.com/?source...tz|746662399&gclid=CJKGsv3D5owCFRtAgQodxRs6iQ for years and have a good supply so tried it on my pens and viola... works probably just as good as brasso or half a dozen others. 

George


----------



## richstick1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, noob showing some ignorance here   Is this only for acrylic blanks, or will it work on CA finished wood blanks as well?


----------



## johncrane (Jun 19, 2007)

Steve lam using a Nova G3 chuck it is for the midi range of lathes have a look here
www.teknatool.com click on smart-tools powerful-solutions then click on products then click on Chucks.hope this helps.
Richstick if you are asking me about Brasso paste l use it on Acrylics l have not used it on ca, l like it because it works great and l can get it at the supermarket any time.
Also George is right there are plenty of others too try.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> <br />Ok, noob showing some ignorance here   Is this only for acrylic blanks, or will it work on CA finished wood blanks as well?


I polish my acrylic, polyester and CA finishes all the same.  I have even used polish on some of my stabilized blanks because they have such a high percentage of resin, they might as well be considered "plastic".

Personally, I would not use any polishes mentioned here on wood blanks finished with friction polish, Enduro or lacquer.

George


----------



## SS (Jun 29, 2007)

I started using Meguiar's Scratch X for fine scratches in automotive finishes. It works amazingly well for the final polish on pens and other turnings. So far I have only used it on lacquer finishes though.


----------



## DocRon (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mdburn_em_
> <br />Interesting post on many levels.
> ISounds similar to a product called Novus 2 fine scratch remover.  Ever tried that?  Just wondering how they might compare.



I don't know about the comparison, but I use the Novus 1 and 2 products on all of my acrylics and on my plexi finishes. Works quite well.


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 29, 2007)

> Personally, I would not use any polishes mentioned here on wood blanks finished with friction polish, Enduro or lacquer.
> 
> George



George,  I could be wrong, but isnt Enduro an acrylic?


----------



## soundman (Jun 30, 2007)

I know the norvus polish is popular in the plastics industry for working on clear plastics... I havent used it personaly but a friend swars by it on the clear acrillic cabinets he makes.

I'v been using a generic micro abrasive rubbing compound I buy from my local auto refinish supplier on my acarilics and my CA finishes.
I sand to P1200 the go with the medium grade buffing compound.
I have some of the same brand superfine grade and have used it a couple of times... but I have very rarely been able to see a difference
The good thing is this stuff is so cheap A$16 a litre ( thats about a quart and probaly about $12 your money)

One thing it has to be plastic or fully choked and covered timber for this stuff to be viable.
Its useless on nay of the friction polishes or party covered timbers.

for the timbers with other finishes I use Ubeaut EEE ultrashine which is s tripoly based polishing compound.

cheers


----------



## mdburn_em (Jun 30, 2007)

FWIW, I asked the folks who make the Novus if they could tell me what the grit was for the Novus 2.  I sent an email on Sunday and a guy called me Monday morning and told me it was about 1200.  I didn't get a response when I asked the Hut people about their Ultra Gloss product.


----------

